# Contest Prizes!



## Josh (May 7, 2014)

Starting with the next photo contest, in June, I will be giving away a prize to the winner from our friends over at ZooMed. I have some water dishes, bedding, lighting, etc so be on the lookout for free prize with the next contest. Be taking photos of your tegu now so when the contest comes you have plenty of photos to choose from!


----------

